# AS SSD Benchmark Vertex 2



## pc-mike (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe meine SSD auf dem Notebook soweit optimiert,

laut SSD Benchmarkt erreicht die Vertex 2 folgende Werte:

              Lesen ;        Schreiben
Seq          187 ;             65
4k             10;              40 
4k-64 trk    69;              64
Zugr.zt.    0,197;         0,473

Sind die Werte in Ordnung?

Und ist das mit dem Window-Leistungsindex der Primären Festplatte mit 5,9 i.O?
Windows 7 64-bit ist grad frisch installliert. 

Kann man da noch was an der Geschwindigkeit machen? Habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung davon.

grüße
pc-mike


----------



## McClaine (26. März 2011)

Also wenns so eine Vertex is:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 2,5" SSD 100 GB
dann sind deine Werte aber nicht das wahre...
Da sollten schon, unabhängig von der restlichen Hardware, mindestens 200-250MB /s erreicht werden.
Meine 50iger rennt mit über 250MB/s, also denke ich das bei dir was nicht stimmt.

EDIT: beim lesen natürlich 200+


----------



## pc-mike (27. März 2011)

Ja, das ist eine OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB, 

wiegesagt ist mom. nur Windows 7 64-bit drauf, hab leider keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Hat das vielleicht etwas mit Home-PC / Notebook zutun? Ist ja´n Notebook, weiß nicht ob das daran liegt.

Was hast du denn gemacht um die ssd einzurichten? Hab mich an folgedes Tutorial gehalten...

YouTube - SSD optimal Einrichten (Windows 7) [Part1]

Und was hat das mit dem Windows-Leistungsindex zu tun? Weiß ja das der nicht so aussagekräftig ist, aber mit ner ssd sollten da schon so 6,7 aufwärts rauskommen statrt 5,9...


grüße pc-mike


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2011)

Hab im Leistungsindex 7,5 bei der Festplatte. Und hab die gleiche wie du als Systemplatte drin. Hatte beim Test am Anfang (also leer) um die 265MB/s schreiben, 250 lesen. Wenn win7 drauf is gehts natürlich nicht mehr so schnell.
Eingerichtet hab ich auch nix, zumindest bei Win7 brauchst normalerweise nicht mehr viel machen, macht Win7 selber. Am besten von der HP von OCZ die aktuelle Firmware drauf um sicher zu gehen, das Trim funktioniert, natürlich die SSD weder Defragmentieren noch mehr als zu 85% zu befüllen.
Bei meinem Desktop PC hab ich nur darauf geachtet, dass im Bios Sata/AHCI/Raid aktiviert ist, sodass Win 7 die optimalsten Treiber nimmt. Ansonsten könnte man noch die vom Hersteller nehmen, mach ich aber nicht weils zumindest in Win7 einwandfrei funzt. Genauso die Raid Treiber von Win7 funktionieren einwandfrei.
Ich würde die Platte nochmal formatieren, dann quasi "nackt" Testen, falls die Werte immer noch so niedrig sein sollten, kann es entweder and deinem Notebook liegen - irgendwas bremst dann oder -am besten mal in nen Desktop PC Gegentesten- falls dann immer noch so langsam ist, hat die Platte evtl nen Schaden mMn.

MfG


----------



## pc-mike (27. März 2011)

Danke für die umfangreiche Info, im Bios ist AHCI aktiviert, daran kann es nicht liegen.

Werde dann mal die Firmware-Treiber akt.

Muss ich dazu die alten deinstallieren oder kann ich sie einfach überschreiben? 

Auf der HP steht noch: "*This OCZ Toolbox does not work with Intel RST 10 series drivers"

*Wo kann ich nachschauen ob auf meinem System der RST 10 installiert ist?

MfG


----------



## McClaine (27. März 2011)

Habs grad downgeloadet, lässt sich als Admin starten, aber dann kommt: Firmware Update is not Supportet on Primary Drive... heisst wohl soviel wie auf deiner WIN7 Platte kannst kein Firmware draufmachen. Also mal mit der "nackten" versuchen, sollte funktionieren.
Firmware Update geht automatisch, musst normalerweise nix machen.
Falls die Platte (auch an nen Desktop Pc) immer noch so langsam agiert, könnte echt ein defekt oä vorliegen. Denn wie gesagt, unter Win7 brauchst Treibertechnisch usw nichts machen.
Was is es denn für ein Laptop, wenns ein "Uralt Gerät" ist kannst natürlich auch Probleme geben.


----------



## pc-mike (27. März 2011)

Core i5 + 4GB Ram hat mein (1 Woche altes) Laptop..

Das Prob. ist, das ich mir erst Windows kaufen muss, na wenns noch langsamer wird hab ich ja einen grund dazu...


----------



## mauorrizze (28. März 2011)

Warum musst du dir erst Windows kaufen? War beim Laptop keins vorinstalliert? Wenn nur die Installations-DVDs fehlen, sollte man die über irgendein installiertes Tool brennen können. 

Ich erreiche mit meiner 120er Vertex 2 auf dem Windows 7, das schon viele Wochen installiert ist, zwar höhere, aber keine bedeutend höheren Raten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in dem Test kommt die 100GB-Version auf 213/154 in CrystalDiskMark. Da Windows immer irgendetwas im Hintergrund macht und tut, ist die Systemplatte schonmal immer etwas langsamer als eine unbenutzte Platte. Es macht auch einen Unterschied, ob man Benchmarks, die die reinen Transferraten bestimmen hernimmt, wie HDTune, oder welche die Dateien im Datensystem erzeugen und lesen, wie CrystalDiskMark und AS SSD. Letztere haben abhängig vom Dateisystem und der Operation langsamere Ergebnisse.

Und zum Windows Leistungsindex: da Windows ausschließlich die Datenrate, aber nicht die Zugriffszeiten bewertet, stehen herkömmliche Festplatten in dem Test überverhältnismäßig gut da. 5,9 ist allerdings schon etwas wenig, aber mach den Test nochmal frisch, weil ich hab gerade mal geschaut und etwas kurioses gemerkt: sowohl auf dem Laptop mit einer anderen SSD, als auch am PC mit Vertex 2 hatte ich ebenfalls 5,9 stehen, obwohl ich Test in der Vergangenheit schon hin und wieder aktualisiert hatte. Erneute ausgeführt -> die Vertex kommt auf 7,5, die Supertalent auf 7,2.

Ich würde empfehlen sowohl die Firmware, als auch die (AHCI-)Controllertreiber zu aktualisieren und dann wenn möglich nochmal Tests ohne installiertem Windows (also ohne dass du Windows von der zu testenden Platte aus ausführst, sondern z.B. an einem anderen Rechner) durchzuführen. Wenn sich dann die Werte immernoch wesentlich von denen der anderen User / Tests unterscheidet bei OCZ mal nachfragen (in deren Support-Forum wird gerne geholfen, aber hier gibt's glaub auch einen OCZ-Bereich). Allgemein finde ich jedoch die Transferratenmessungen bei SSDs überbewertet. Die Geschwindigkeit im Alltag kommt in erster Linie durch die geringen Zugriffszeiten. Und da hab ich den Wechsel gerade im Notebook extrem gemerkt!


----------



## pc-mike (28. März 2011)

Stimmt, das Windows ist vorinstalliert.

Danke für die super Tipps  Stimmt, gibt ein spez. OCZ Forum, werd dann da mal reinschauen.

Wenn nichts mehr hilft... OCZ Service 

MfG


----------

